# Van Cliburn (July 12, 1934 – February 27, 2013)



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Van Cliburn, one of the greatest pianists on the modern times and one of the greatest interpreters of Russian music is dead. He is famous for his recording of Tchaikovsky' Piano Concerto no. 1 which sold more than a million copies and for the Van Cliburn International Piano Competition.




























*The New York Times* reports:



> Van Cliburn, the American pianist whose first-place award at the 1958 International Tchaikovsky Competition in Moscow made him an overnight sensation and propelled him to a phenomenally successful and lucrative career, though a short-lived one, died on Wednesday at his home in Fort Worth. He was 78.


Read here: http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/28/arts/music/van-cliburn-pianist-dies-at-78.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

Condolence to the family of Van Cliburn. You're musical legacy to the world will never be forgotten.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Incidentally, Mr. Van Cliburn never did record Schubert sonatas which is a real shame.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

RIP Van Cliburn. Your artistry was admirable; your talent will be sorely missed.


----------

